# Connecting 2 PCs in 2 different rooms.



## saswat23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Me and my bro want to connect our PCs via LAN so that we can share files and internet connection and will be able to play multiplayer games like Counter Strike, COD, FIFA, etc.
I want a step by step procedure of how to connect succesfully. Previously i had tried connecting 2 times, but failed as it showed limited connectivity and other problems. But this i hope of getting help from you guys and solve it ASAP.

So, first of all what do i need. Anything else other than the under mentioned parts:
* 2 LAN Cables as a single is not long enough to connect directly.
* D-LINK 8 port ETHERNET SWITCH.

Plz explain me step by step, of what to do first then next, next....

HOPE you all will help me soon.


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for the WiFi router idea, but i dont wanna spend now so will try connecting via Ethernet Switch.
You see, one cable from my BRO's PC and one from mine. Then i think i will also have to connect one cable from the modem into the Ethernet Switch for internet connection.

And only my PC has Win. 7 and my BRO's has Win. XP. So, i hope i wont face any problems.

BTW we wont be sharing internet often, so how to connect it just for file sharing and playing MP Games.
Will the steps mentioned above do..??


----------



## TechPlex (Jun 21, 2011)

Saswat23, Considering that your PCs are connected, just right click open the properties of My Computer in both the computers (in win 7 click on Change setting in the Computer name, domain and workgroup settings) and enter a common workgroup name for both of them. Click OK. (A message will pop up in Win 7 saying Welcome to 'your workgroup') Click OK. Now on the Win XP pc, goto to My network Places and on Win 7 pc goto Network. You will be able to see the shared files from the computers (Just make sure the sharing permissions are noticed by you). Before all this make sure both the computers have different IP addresses. If you need further details elaborately, ask.


----------



## Whistler81 (Jun 21, 2011)

They way I did it is, using a single RJ45 Crossover cable.

1. Connect it to the PCs
2.
Open Control Panel-> Network and Internet-> View Network Status and Tasks-> Change Adapter Settings
3.  You'll se Local Area Connection Right Click-> Properties -> Click on Internet Protocol Version 4(TCP/IPv4) and click Properties
4. Now instead of Obtain an IP address automatically select the Use the following IP address radio button
5. then enter the following values: IP address: 10.0.0.1 (on one mechine) 10.0.0.2( on your brother's machine)
6. The Subnet Mask is same for both the PCs 255.255.255.0
Once done navigate to your Network and you should see your and your brother's PC listed there.
If not, start HomeGroup and follow the steps to create a HomeGroup in 1 machine and Join the HomeGroup on the other PC.

I do not know how you plan to use the internet connection. I only used the internet on 1 Pc so didn't bother to figure this part out. [Let us know which method worked.]


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 21, 2011)

I just connected the two PCs. but gren light is blinking in the LAN cable in my BRO's PC and in mine its just RED.
So, whats the problem.
I am just trying to connect now. so, plz help guys.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jun 21, 2011)

i am also having the same problem.. and by using your solution also.. i cud not connect and play games.. 
for ex - i created a NFSMW server on PC1 now on PC2 that NFSMW server is visible.. bt it does not connect.. it was gives an error of connection lost. 

n when i tried to ping the other PC.. there was no response..


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 21, 2011)

plz guys help me first


----------



## TechPlex (Jun 21, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> I just connected the two PCs. but gren light is blinking in the LAN cable in my BRO's PC and in mine its just RED.
> So, whats the problem.
> I am just trying to connect now. so, plz help guys.



Now you must have connected the PCs with a standard CAT5 *STRAIGHT THROUGH* Cable unlike Whistler81 who used a *CROSSOVER* cable. And if you are planning to connect one PC to the internet and share the connection on the same medium, you won't be able to do so because the ethernet port will be engaged. You will definitely need a switch.



pulkitpopli2004 said:


> i am also having the same problem.. and by using your solution also.. i cud not connect and play games..
> for ex - i created a NFSMW server on PC1 now on PC2 that NFSMW server is visible.. bt it does not connect.. it was gives an error of connection lost.
> 
> n when i tried to ping the other PC.. there was no response..



Add both the computers to a *HomeGroup*. And then *assign different IP addresses to the PCs*. To check if the PCs are connected *ping* them. And the next check would be to *ensure if you are able share files* or not. If you can do all these things just go burn the roads in MW.


----------



## asingh (Jun 21, 2011)

Both systems should also have the same OS.


----------



## TechPlex (Jun 21, 2011)

asingh said:


> Both systems should also have the same OS.



That's not necessary. I used to work on two laptops having XP and 7. The difference is only the ease and quick setup of network in 7 whereas it's a little messy in XP. 

OK. It seems that he has XP on one lappy and 7 on the other. So here is the step by step guide to setup your network.

*1. Add both the PCs to a common workgroup.*
        In Windows XP, right click on My Computer and click Properties>Computer name>To rename this computer- Change>Member of: Workgroup> Enter name for your Workgroup.
        In Windows 7, right click on Computer>Computer name, domain, workgroup settings -Change settings>Computer name>To rename this computer- Change>Member of: Workgroup> Enter name for your Workgroup.

*2. Assign IP addresses.*
        In Windows XP, goto Control Panel> Network and Internet Connections. Right click the Local Area Connection>Properties>Network tab. Double click on Internet Protocol Version 4 (TCP/IPv4) from the list. In the General tab>Use the following IP address. Now enter the following:
        IP address:*192.168.1.2*, Subnet mask: Just click on the blank space, Default Gateway:192.168.1.1. Done! Click OK.

        In Windows 7, goto Control Panel>Network and Internet- View network status and tasks> Change adapter settings. Right click the Local Area Connection>Properties>Network tab. Double click on Internet Protocol Version 4 (TCP/IPv4) from the list. In the General tab>Use the following IP address. Now enter the following:
        IP address:*192.168.1.3*, Subnet mask: Just click on the blank space, Default Gateway:192.168.1.1. Done! Click OK. Restart the PCs.

*3. The Physical Setup.*
           Now only the wiring mess is left. Just use two *STRAIGHT THROUGH* cables for each PC to connect it to the switch. Connect the switch to the router/modem. Switch them on. Wait for the LEDs to indicate normal state. Everything is fine, then we can move to the next step. 

*4. Testing the connectivity.*
           Run the ping test on the laptops for ensuring they are connected. On the Windows XP laptop, run '*ping 192.168.1.3 -t*'. If a long list of latency test appears its good. On the Windows 7 laptop run '*ping 192.168.1.2 -t*'. If a long list of latency test appears its good. If fails, switch of the Firewalls.

*5. We are done.*
           Now run NFS MW and check whether you can play multiplayer or not. And file sharing is what sounds like you know.


----------



## asingh (Jun 21, 2011)

Well it never worked for me.

XP and Win7. Would never negotiate.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 21, 2011)

If it's only being connected for LAN gameplay, aren't you guys making it a bit complicated here? Simply assigning static IPs to the two computers with the same mask, would do. Just then ping the IPs to check the connection, and if needed try modifying the firewall rules.
Basic sharing files can be done through an FTP Server software like Filezilla anyway.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jun 22, 2011)

which cable to b used with switch??
m using 2 8-wire Straight cable..

and my pc have 2 LAN port.. 1 is connected to Hathway internet line... and 2nd is connected to switch.. 
if i try to change its default gateway it gives some error of "multiple default gateway"


----------



## fz8975 (Jun 22, 2011)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> i am also having the same problem.. and by using your solution also.. i cud not connect and play games..
> for ex - i created a NFSMW server on PC1 now on PC2 that NFSMW server is visible.. bt it does not connect.. it was gives an error of connection lost.
> 
> n when i tried to ping the other PC.. there was no response..



In the LAN properties >>Internet Protocol(TCP/IP)>>

Give Default Gateway : 1.1.1.1  in each PC... (i.e. same on each PC)

NFSMW/NFS UG 2 should work now....


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jun 22, 2011)

^^ it gives an error with this setting


----------



## manna8u (Jun 22, 2011)

Saswat23 if you want to connect your & yours brother PC through switch or hub otherwise directly,allot ur PC and ur brothers PC IP as my frd's have told u above u can give IP by going to the My network places->View network connections->Local Area Connection->Properties->TCP/IP Properties->IP like 192.168.0.1 in pc and other pc 192.168.0.2 than subnet mask 255.255.255.0 and default gateway as optional if want to share broabband internet give you pc IP there if want to make server(i.e 192.168.0.1) otherwise left it blank.Now alloting ip on both PC check if system r communicating just by a command ping.goto start->run->type ping IP of ur brother system from ur PC if pinging ....go and ping ur pc ip from ur brothers pc.If communicating u can share folders and share internet also.


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 23, 2011)

But are you sure PCs with different OS i.e Win7 and XP will be able to connect through LAN.
In bro's PC with XP its stating as connected at 100Mbps but in my PC with win7 its stating 'No Internet Access'.


----------



## Skud (Jun 23, 2011)

We have XP, Vista and 7 PCs all connected through LAN in our office.  Oh, and Ubuntu too. Techplex has given a pretty good walk-through of how to do it. Some security may need to be changed though.


----------



## TechPlex (Jun 23, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> But are you sure PCs with different OS i.e Win7 and XP will be able to connect through LAN.
> In bro's PC with XP its stating as connected at 100Mbps but in my PC with win7 its stating 'No Internet Access'.



Did you do it the way I suggested? Windows 7 not accepting the network maybe the reason of some mistake in the IP configuration. Or else the router/modem is blocking its way.


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 23, 2011)

I have this switch connector:
www.dlink.co.in/products/?pid=184
So, can this switch in case block as you have mentioned above.

I havn't tried the above mentioned steps, but will try tomorrow.
BTW Green light is blinking continously in any LAN cable connected in my BRO's PC, but any LAN cable connected to my PC shows only Orange light and a Green Light blinks after an interval of 1 second.
So, is this a problem.


----------



## TechPlex (Jun 23, 2011)

Well whether the switch is blocking the connection or not depends on the switch itself. If it has got a settings page which you can access through  the browser, then there are chances that it might have the *MAC filter* feature in it. You can check for it. *192.168.1.1, the IP address for most of the networking devices*. I have designed a network map. Have a look. I suppose you are working the same way. I have *dotted the connections of the DSL modem* because you did not include this in your Network Setup list at the start. But I guess you are having it. the reason is that it's the accurate and correct way of doing what you want. So just verify your network setup physically referring the map. Hope it helps you.
*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-Rhs3rCsit8I/TgNQ65IUetI/AAAAAAAAACw/mA15PcfCPCI/s800/NETWORK%252520SETUP.jpg


----------



## Whistler81 (Jun 23, 2011)

Have you tried, leaving the Default Gateway empty. I suggest you try that once.


----------



## TechPlex (Jun 23, 2011)

Whistler81 said:


> Have you tried, leaving the Default Gateway empty. I suggest you try that once.



In relation to this, I have something to say. There's another way you can go through the IP Address setup. Rather than entering the whole details yourself, let it be set to the default, that is *Obtain IP Address automatically*. Do this on both PCs. After doing this restart them. Now since the IP address is obtained automatically, you cannot see it in the properties of the LAN Adapter. So run *ipconfig/all* and see what is the IP address obtained by your active Ethernet Adapter (for both the PCs). Now ping the IPs. You know how to do it. If the result is good, then no need to do any mess. Turn on files sharing, share files and folders. you can also play multiplayer now. Just make sure you have connected everything like its in the diagram. And also add the computers to a common Workgroup.


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 23, 2011)

TechPlex,
i had actually connected the way you have shown in the above diagram. I had also given a common Workgroup name as you have told. But still i was unable. 
So, i will check the new steps mentioned above tomorrow and update you.

BTW what about my LAN connection. Is it allright coz in my PC its showing aN Orange light where as in my BRO's PC its Green. So, is there a connection problem in my connection.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jun 24, 2011)

^^ i think that orange light signifies collision/ full duplex


----------



## TechPlex (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes pulkitpopli2004 maybe you are right. Saswat23, in the properties of your LAN adapter, click on *Configure*. Then in the *Advanced* tab select *speed and duplex settings*. Now try switching to every available option and check if it works. I think 100Mbps Half Duplex is needed.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jun 28, 2011)

^^what if this doesnt work.. i tried this 100mbps half duplex and 10mbps too..
bt none of them worked...


----------



## TechPlex (Jun 29, 2011)

Then the best option is to set the Speed & Duplex settings to 'Auto-Negotiation'. All the PCs should be set to Auto-Negotiation.


----------

